
Ask HN: What do you do during the dead time while programming? - selrond
All those times, when you need to wait a couple of minutes to build &#x2F; compile stuff, but starting to work on something in between is not worth it &#x2F; impractical, but still - you don&#x27;t want to get completely distracted, so you can jump right back quickly - what do you do?
======
skfist
I typically use the time to write - my thoughts, ideas and notes of all sorts
- which are directly or indirectly relevant to whatever it is I'm working on
at the time. That's how I find problems worth solving. There are opportunities
hiding in everything we do every day. All it takes is a portion of our time
dedicated to thinking and synthesis of information from various sources.

------
chadcmulligan
flip to an open HN tab, I used to flip to reddit, but I've blocked reddit now
- wasted to much time.

~~~
selrond
in fact, this thread was a product of dead time

------
sodimel
I waste time by drawing, browsing HN or (more recently) dev.to.

~~~
selrond
I have a hard time reading anything on dev.to TBH, I find it's way too pop-
culture-unicorns-everywhere for how pragmatic programming is (should be?) in
its essense

~~~
sodimel
I like the community-driven development of forem, but aaaall those posts about
only nodejs stuff are starting to be boring.

Like if webdev is nodejs only. I struggle to find anything good about django
:/

~~~
raihansaputra
Was in the same boat about Django online. The current community forum is
pretty good, and I'm also subscribed to Django News for the regular updates.
Really good resource. [https://django-news.com/](https://django-news.com/)

Edit: And the Django Chat podcast is really good too

~~~
sodimel
In fact, I discovered Django News when they included a package I created
([https://django-news.com/issues/30](https://django-news.com/issues/30) − at
the bottom of the page) :D

Now, I subscribed to their newsletter (and to their dev.to account too).

